# Firewood rack



## topgun72 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm wanting to build a rack to hold my firewood and cover it to keep it dry. I've tried the Home Depot style and the landscaping timbers. Anyone ever built one? any pics?


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Im planning on making one out of 2x2 square tubing.(welded together)


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Make it out of iron pipe from HD or Lowes...


----------



## smiculek (Jul 12, 2010)

I build them out of 2in square tubing. I do a lotus welding projects on the side


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I built lots of racks out of 2x2 square tubing for a fence co. I worked for nights part time.No notching or flattening ends and stronger.Cost a little more but way easier and faster to build.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*FireWood Rack*

I built several with 2" drill stem about 25 yrs ago...If you can find some surplus/scrap
pipe. You'll need about 32' of pipe and about 6' of 3" channel or 3" flat bar.
I used a 2.5" high speed hole saw to make the saddles to make it easier to weld...
They are heavy but they will hold more than a half a cord of firewood... 
Depending on how long the peices are....
Good Luck.
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

*rack*

2 3/8 pipe 3/16 wall


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Go by a boat retailer. I went by tracker marine in NB. Get one of the metal frames the motors come in. Rough dimensions they are 16" wide, 3'-4' tall, and 5' long.


----------

